# MistKing Stock Uk



## Jamesh1000000 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey

I'm looking to get a Mistking system but can't seem to find anywhere with stock in the uk, any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## Jamesh1000000 (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone? 

Im looking to buy one ASAP!


----------



## DaveChil (Jan 1, 2013)

Me too. Jungle frog have said they'll let me know when stick arrives but couldn't tell me when that might be


----------



## Jamesh1000000 (Mar 31, 2014)

I ended up getting the Basic Misting System (BMS) from Dart Frog, im very pleased with it so far, cant see it being any different from the mistking.
Bought a separate timer to go with it and so far its been great!


----------



## DaveChil (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tip - I'll take a look at that one

Cheers, dave


----------



## RyanCory94 (Jun 14, 2014)

Just in case anyone is still interested, iv spoken to jungle frog recently and they said they are going to be back in stock soon. Plus they are going to start stocking the starter misting system not just the ultimate one. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cazg (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been looking for a mistking since November. Contacted jungle frog in January and they said they'd be back in stock soon. Still waiting! Now considering a different make.


----------



## DaveChil (Jan 1, 2013)

I gave up waiting and bought a lucky reptile super rain instead - mainly as PAH had a 20% sale so only cost £80 incl delivery 

So far so good; I'm impressed with the results and using it to spray 3 vivs from tubing and nuzzles supplied in basic kit

Only complaint miscreant the pump is quite noisy, but have not compared it to anything else do don't know if mistking etc are the same. In any case it only runs for 39 seconds a few times a day so no biggie!


----------



## RyanCory94 (Jun 14, 2014)

Good to here, if they aren't in stock by October ill have to get a different one. I really want a mistking because they are supposed to be the best but am not really in a massive hurry. Let me know how the lucky reptile super rain gets on  
I'll just have to keep misting by hand for now


----------

